# tank bullies (gourami and molly)



## petri2388 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a 10g tank with 2 corys, a female balloon molly, a female dalmation molly, a gold gourami (think it's male), and a male swordtail. It used to be more crowded in there, including a platy and two other balloon mollys, but I've since moved them to their own 10g hoping that would settle things down but it hasn't helped much. My main problem is just the harassing behavior of the gold gourami and often even the female dalmation molly is the bully too. These two are the biggest fish in the tank (both 3 in or slightly more). What could i do to help? I've rearranged the decorations to try and change up territory, it doesn't seem to help. If I added another gourami or fish of equal size, might that help? Orrrr..I'm open to any suggestions...I just want everyone to get along. :-D


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd say the problem is overcrowding. You still have too many fish for the size of tank I think, especially when they become fully grown. Gold gouramis have a reputation for aggression and can grow to 15cm, needing at least a 35g tank - your current tank is not big enough for that fish. Swordtails can also get pretty large.

My recommendation would be to do some internet research on the size your fish will grow to and the conditions and tank size they need - there's lots of info here: Tropical Fish Profiles. Then decide which you want to rehome or get rid of. 10g is a relatively small tank and the options for stocking it are somewhat limited. People here will be able to advise you if you have any further questions  (finally, don't believe everything people if fish shops tell you, as they often give bad advice)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I concur with sik80 on all counts.


----------

